# Mehr Speicher für Applet?



## AlArenal (29. Okt 2004)

Moinsen!

habe folgendes Problem: Die Beschränkung von Applets auf 64 MB ist mir mitunter zu knapp, dann setzt es OUT OF MEMORY Exceptions. Ich kann es unseren Kunden schlecht zumuten auf jedem Arbeitsplatz das Java-Plugin umzukonfigurieren, damit es mehr RAM für Applets gibt. Gibts keinen anderen Weg?


----------



## Sky (29. Okt 2004)

Eigentlich kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, dass ein Applet, welches ja in seiner Sandbox liegt, das ändern kann. Aberhast Du schon mal versucht, den Parameter mit "System.setProperty(...)" zu setzen?

Ansonsten: Hast Du mal einen Profiler verwendet um zu schauen, ob Du wirklich so viel Speicher brauchst??


----------



## AlArenal (29. Okt 2004)

Naja, vielleicht gehts ja über nen Parameter - von dem ich allerdings nichts weiß. Den Speicher brauche ich. Aber wenn ich meine Graphen als PNG oder JPG ausgeben will, dann geht ihm bei größeren Graphen eben der Speicher aus.

Muss ich zukünftig vielleicht auf WebStart umstellen..


----------



## Sky (29. Okt 2004)

Die Parameter "-Xms" und "-Xmx" kennst Du aber??


----------



## AlArenal (29. Okt 2004)

sky80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Parameter "-Xms" und "-Xmx" kennst Du aber??



Ja, aber das sind Kommandozeilen-Parameter, keine Parameter fürs APPLET-Tag.


----------



## Sky (29. Okt 2004)

Ich weiß, dass es keine Parameter fürs APPLET-Tag sind. Die Frage war, ob Du versucht hast diese mal über *"System.setProperty(...)"* zu setzen?


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Okt 2004)

Tja, wenn es diese doch nur gäbe...


			
				System.getProperties().list (System.out) hat gesagt.:
			
		

> -- listing properties --
> java.runtime.name=Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Stand...
> sun.boot.library.path=D:\jdk15\jre\bin
> java.vm.version=1.5.0-b64
> ...


----------



## Sky (29. Okt 2004)

Bei mir spuckt er auch noch "javaplugin.maxHeapSize" aus (Getestet mit IE).


----------

